
Work Practices and Challenges in Pull-Based Development [pdf] - cpeterso
http://swerl.tudelft.nl/twiki/pub/Main/TechnicalReports/TUD-SERG-2014-013.pdf
======
focusaurus
Would love to see a TL;DR summary. Long academic PDFs are frustrating to read.

~~~
cpeterso
Papers provide their own TL;DR: just read the introduction, skip to the
conclusion and lessons learned, then go back and read any graphs. :)

